# Long Tube Headers vs. Stock manifolds



## Brazen (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a question to ask of you all?

I am installing a SPINTECH cat back exhaust system and I was wondering is it really worth all that money for the long tubes? One other mod I was going to do is get a new Random Technology High Flow catalytic converter pipe and keep the factory manifolds.

Any thoughts or opinions would be greatly appreciated.:cheers


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't have any numbers to say either way, maybe someone here does, but I have noticed Lingenfelter just has cat backs listed under there 490,510 and 530 bhp kits and SLP has headers back listed on there 450 hp kit. So I'm curious too. I'm gonna do headers back though because I think it will sound better overall.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Jeff at Lingenfelter told me that they can't install long tubes in order to retain emissions compliance.


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Jeff at Lingenfelter told me that they can't install long tubes in order to retain emissions compliance.


That explains it. Thanks!


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

My Pleasure!


----------



## Brazen (Apr 14, 2006)

Seems to me that it is not worth it then??


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

If you want headers look at the jba shoty headers. They may not make as much hp as the long tubes, but atleast they are smog legal. You can also take a look at their mid pipes they come in both catted and non-catted.


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

I did LTs and a 3" and man the mid-range and top end.................:seeya:


----------



## Brazen (Apr 14, 2006)

How much did it set U back?

Did you install it or was it done thru a shop?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

If you don't have strict emissions laws to pass then the ONLY way to go is a set of longtubes, but, if you do.... get the JBA's.


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

Random tech are great cats, if you Must have cats. they flow nicely...

getting long tubes is a great investment into the car. Any furthur mods you do to the power aspect of the car will receive great benefit by the LTs.

The stock manifolds hold back quite a bit of potential.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

smitty's05gto said:


> The stock manifolds hold back quite a bit of potential.


Speaking of which Smitty, when are you putting long tubes on your beast?


----------

